# Introduction and need some advice



## Naiti (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi all, 

I would like to introduce myself and my two years old havanese Mr Darcy.

He is a very calm and clever.

But he is sick for almost one and a half years. He gets sick almost in every months with diarrhea and stomach cramp so strong he cries and can not stand up.
So we are going to the vet in every month for injection.
Our vet just keep telling that Darcy has extra sensitive stomach. But I don't think he is right. 

He advised me to cook for him so I did. But nothing changed. 
He was fine for almoust 4 month but yesterday he had pain again.

So please please help me. What can I do to make him feel better.

Ans one more thing: He looses his hair very hard. There is hair everywhere in the flat. Is it normal? 

I hope you can help me.

P.s: Sorry for my English. I'm writting from Hungary and my english is not to good. But I hope you can understand me.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It doesn't sound right that he is losing his hair AND having all these tummy problems. Do you have a University Veterinary clinic that you could take him to for a second opinion?


----------



## Naiti (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you for your replay.

Yes, I'm taking him to an other vet tomorrow. I hope he can help.




He is my little Darcy.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum..:welcome: Your English is vey good. Your Mr. Darcy is just adorable. I am sorry that he has been so sick for so long.

Do you know what kind of shots your Vet has been giving him? Is it Corticosteroids?

Did the Vet tell you in detail what foods to cook for him and what foods to avoid?

I am wondering if Darcy has chronic Inflammatory Bowel Syndrome. This can cause pain and diarrhea along with malabsorption [innability to absorb nutrients from food] which can lead to skin and hair problems.

On the other hand, Mr Darcy could have severe food allergies. Besdies pain and diarrhea, does he have any other symptoms? Is he very itchy and scratching all the time? That might explain the hair all over your flat. No, it is not normal for Havanese to shed like that.

Have you talked to Mr. Darcy's breeder [I am assuming that you got him directly from a breeder.] to find out if any of his relatives are having similar problems? A responsible breeder would want to know what is going on with him.

Please let us know what the new Vet says about mr. Darcy's condition.

Best of luck to you both.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh, Mr Darcy is SO cute. I hate to think of him not feeling well so often, I hope you find some answers.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I am sorry your Mr. Darcy has been ill. I have no advice to offer - just want to say that I think you are doing the right thing by seeking another opinion and I hope you can get to the bottom of the problem. Mr. Darcy (LOVE the name!) is darling! And there is nothing wrong with your English!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah I would look at a second opinion., another vet. Any chance you speak German.?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about the pain and suffering your adorable Mr. Darcy has been through. You are wise to seek another opinion. Sometimes another pair of eyes and another point of view can help. I, too, can't help wonder if he has severe allergies, or IBS. I hope you get your answers soon. Please let us know what the new vet says.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Test Needed*

I'm hoping you're precious Havanese will be well. We lost our Bolognese to Inflammatory Bowel Disease. The only way to diagnose this is with tests where the bowel is scoped. I hope you will be able to do this. Until they find the true cause, there can't be treatment that really works.

Blessings,

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Naiti (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi,

Thank you for all your nice words and advices.

Darcy feels better. He is running and playing. Good to see him so happy.

We went to the Vet yesterday. He gave Darcy antibiotic and he is going to make some test in January.
So we have to wait. I hope the new vet will find out what is the problem with him.

We went for a long walk today (two hours). He loves to walk.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so happy he's feeling better. I pray the new vet gets to the bottom of it.


----------



## Naiti (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi all,

I have some news about Darcy.

We went to an other vet just before New Years day because Darcy was really sick again.

Te Vet made some check up immediatelly. Last Friday I got the diagnosis.
Darcy has mycosis, and the antibiotics he got made it even worse.

Now I have to cook for him because he can not eat carbohydrate. 

It is not easy but I'm happy to know that he will be better soon.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is the best news. I'm so happy for him and for you. A diagnosis is the first step. Keep us posted. Sending healing vibes his way.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am glad that you are finally getting some answers and that Darcy can start mending.


----------

